

Google demands movie studios comply with subpoenas - touristtam
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-google-demands-movie-studios-comply-with-subpoenas-2015-6http://www.businessinsider.com/r-google-demands-movie-studios-comply-with-subpoenas-2015-6

======
inetsee
Article seems to have disappeared from businessinsider.com.

Alternate link "[http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/02/us-google-
subpoena...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/02/us-google-subpoenas-
idUSKBN0OI1XQ20150602").

